# Games Workshop Manchester's Awesome Staff



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

I'd just like to put on record the fact that I am absolutely fucking sick to death
of hearing Games Workshop Manchester staff say the word "Awesome" in every fucking sentence that they say.

Thank you for listening.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm sick of Brummies being so pessimistic and whiny all the time...also Crewe is one of the lower levels of hell, I think the overuse of the word Awesome is one of the weakest complaints about a GW's staff I've heard in a long time though.

Are these people also rude and overly intrusive, or is it just the 'Awesome' thing?


----------



## Gobbo (Jun 4, 2008)

Awesome post


----------



## El Mariachi (Jun 22, 2008)

You'd love me mate...


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Try and get them to say 'Awe Inspiring' instead....or just hit them with a thesaurus until you get arrested.


----------



## SGMAlice (Aug 13, 2010)

Merely for the word 'Awesome'...
I think the Milk and Cookies are in short supply today 

SGMAlice


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Changed my Custom Title just for you Pssyche


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

Dude that was an awesome post thanks for posting awesomeness I suggest you get off your awesome High Horse and deal with it by your awesome self. If you're getting angry just because some awesome staff think that the word awesome is awesome than this is probably just your awesome problem.

is that awesome enough for you?


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

Thay've just taken on a completely new staff apart from the manager. The new kids mean well, but they are so obviously products of GW training scheme complete with keywords and phrases to interject into every conversation, but no knowledge of what they are selling. It's insulting.

I was queueing at the counter when the guy before me asked one of them to explain the difference between Gloss and Matt Varnish. And he couldn't. He actually struggled, apart from one came in a can, the other in a pot. Finally he said they were both "Awesome"...


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

he wasnt wrong tho


----------



## Loli (Mar 26, 2009)

Because all things are AWESOME!


----------



## search116 (Aug 9, 2010)

Awesome paint, awesome models, awesome tactics, awesome forum, awesome army, and last but not least *AWESOME!*


----------



## Evil beaver2 (Feb 3, 2009)

Heres an awesome song that I think you might like:




Yes, it is kind of annoying but I had to post it.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

*Fucking Awesome!!!*










Due to the AWESOME level being exceedingly high, you have now received the OFFICIAL SEAL OF AWESOMENESS...









The INSTITUTE OF AWESOMNESS has seen your AWESOME and is pleased. They have honored you with an AWESOME AWARD!!!









To accept your AWESOME AWARD you need the proper AWESOME ATTIRE...









It is best to have coordinated AWESOME FOOTWEAR too, because that would be AWESOME...









You might want to bring an AWESOME BOOK, you will have a bit of a wait in the lobby before accepting your AWESOME AWARD...









You could also bring your AWESOME LAPTOP too...









I think I have overdosed on AWESOME...










This has been so AWESOME!!!


----------



## klebold (Jul 17, 2010)

There's a very unique way of talking that is common to all GWs i've been to in this country.


----------



## IanC (Sep 3, 2010)

Awesome thread


----------



## KingOfCheese (Jan 4, 2010)

Meh, im not really much of a fan of the word awesome either.

I dont really care if other people use it, i just dont really use it myself.

Im more of a "nice", "cool", "sweet", or "epic" guy.


----------



## Stone220 (Aug 29, 2010)

KingOfCheese said:


> Meh, im not really much of a fan of the word awesome either.
> 
> I dont really care if other people use it, i just dont really use it myself.
> 
> Im more of a "nice", "cool", "sweet", or "epic" guy.


It really doesn't bother me if people use AWESOME, I not a great fan of it either and am more likely to use the words The Cheese said. The fact that they have no idea what they are selling is a bit disconcerting though, I'm fortunate that I have a local GW where the staff are knowledgeable and know their stuff. Give the new staff time, I'm sure they'll learn (Here's hoping)


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)




----------



## bishop5 (Jan 28, 2008)

I used to like the word 'awesome' ... until I read this thread.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

When I hear the word 'awesome' there's usually the F word in front of it..I prefer 'cool' or 'sweet' myself.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I hate you Katie, I would happily push you in front of slow moving traffic right now.

I watched the entire of that video expecting some sort of point...I...I just hate you...:ireful2:


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Baron Spikey said:


> I hate you Katie, I would happily push you in front of slow moving traffic right now.
> 
> I watched the entire of that video expecting some sort of point...I...I just hate you...:ireful2:


It's not my fault you're too slow to get that the whole point was in the name. You know. *Awesome* Possum.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

Well, you could always tell them. Kindly at first and if that doesn't work you could always troll them into submission.


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)




----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

A little lame that everyone kind of jumped on the lets piss the guy off with "awesome!" Bandwagon, the first couple were funny, now its just being a dick.


----------



## 18827 (Oct 23, 2009)

Lord Sven Kittyclaw said:


> A little lame that everyone kind of jumped on the lets piss the guy off with "awesome!" Bandwagon, the first couple were funny, now its just being a dick.



That statement is Awesome!
:laugh::shout::shout::shout::shout:


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

If he'd wanted to pointlessly vent then he should have taken it over to the Pointless Venting thread, he didn't so he's left the flood gates open for a wave of mockery.


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

Baron Spikey said:


> If he'd wanted to pointlessly vent then he should have taken it over to the Pointless Venting thread, he didn't so he's left the flood gates open for a wave of mockery.


awesome rebuttle there!

stay awesome


----------



## Shadowfane (Oct 17, 2007)

Pssyche said:


> Thay've just taken on a completely new staff apart from the manager. The new kids mean well, but they are so obviously products of GW training scheme complete with keywords and phrases to interject into every conversation, but no knowledge of what they are selling. It's insulting.
> 
> I was queueing at the counter when the guy before me asked one of them to explain the difference between Gloss and Matt Varnish. And he couldn't. He actually struggled, apart from one came in a can, the other in a pot. Finally he said they were both "Awesome"...


Heh, I can see your point - thats my local store - I've know the manager there for about 13 years (which is when I worked for the manchester store as a part-timer - said manager was just a full-timer then) and I've always got on withthe staff there, including going out for drinks and whatnot (mosly because they were friends as well as staff), but yeah, the fact that everyone bar Paul and Tommie have buggered off means I'm going to have to train them not to come up to me and do the whole "So, what armies do you collect?" deal....


----------



## Varakir (Sep 2, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> I hate you Katie, I would happily push you in front of slow moving traffic right now.
> 
> I watched the entire of that video expecting some sort of point...I...I just hate you...:ireful2:


If you thought that was AWESOME, check out impossamole.






If anyone watches the entirety of this video i will give them a fish.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

I will take up that challenge!


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Baron Spikey said:


> I will take up that challenge!


You have entirely too much free time.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Pssyche said:


> Thay've just taken on a completely new staff apart from the manager. The new kids mean well, but they are so obviously products of GW training scheme complete with keywords and phrases to interject into every conversation, but no knowledge of what they are selling. It's insulting.
> 
> I was queueing at the counter when the guy before me asked one of them to explain the difference between Gloss and Matt Varnish. And he couldn't. He actually struggled, apart from one came in a can, the other in a pot. Finally he said they were both "Awesome"...


I have just checked and your were actually legally entitled to "cock drop*" the employee for that crime.

*legal term


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

Varakir said:


> If anyone watches the entirety of this video i will give them a fish.


Done! I like Salmon!!!


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

You utter shit! I am incensed beyond all possible belief as I've just finished watching the video as well and I wanted some Salmon!

I noted down the times he took on certain bosses (and what they were) so I could prove under questioning that I had in fact watched it in it's entirety.


----------



## hippypancake (Jul 14, 2010)

Baron Spikey said:


> You utter shit! I am incensed beyond all possible belief as I've just finished watching the video as well and I wanted some Salmon!
> 
> I noted down the times he took on certain bosses (and what they were) so I could prove under questioning that I had in fact watched it in it's entirety.


That's pretty depressing Baron xD


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

hippypancake said:


> That's pretty depressing Baron xD


It's been a boring day, too tired to do anything more than just sit on my bed with the lap top for the evening- I muted the video and stuck some music on and let the incredibly repetitive game soothe me :wink:


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

I can't eat an entire Salmon by myself, Baron, your welcome to half...


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

Just wondering, the new guy was unaware of the difference in types of Varnish, and you sound like you know; did you jump in and help him? 

'Cos that would have been Awesome.

GFP


----------



## the-ad-man (Jan 22, 2010)

Giant Fossil Penguin said:


> Just wondering, the new guy was unaware of the difference in types of Varnish, and you sound like you know; did you jump in and help him?
> 
> 'Cos that would have been Awesome.
> 
> GFP


BOOM! headshot...

well done good sir k:


----------

